# Verkaufe: Thermalright True Spirit 120 - CPU Kühler



## DistrictHunter (6. November 2016)

*Verkaufe: Thermalright True Spirit 120 - CPU Kühler*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]verkaufe hier einen CPU Kühler von Thermalright , den True Spirit 120.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Der Kühler wurde verwendet befindet sich jedoch in einem einwandfreien Zustand.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Geliefert wird er mit einer Befestigung für einen 1150 Sockel.

Preis: 25 Euro.

Grüße

[/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purista (29. November 2016)

Hallo DistrictHunter.
Habe interesse, wie lange wurde er denn genutzt? Kannst du ungefähr einschätzen wieviele Stunden der schon im Einsatz war und hat er noch Garantie / Gewährleistung?


----------

